# My Chinchillas YouTube Stars :D



## Siany1234 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi everyone :hand:

I just wanted to share this with everyone, not just the chinchilla lovers because i think you will all love it !!

My lovely girlies have a habit at playtime to slap the curtains  It makes me smile everytime i catch them doing it and i thought you would like a smile too  So have a watch and experience a little of my chinnie madness haha !!

‪Lola and Dotty curtain slapping.wmv‬‏ - YouTube


----------

